# Find a job in Thailand, Bangkok, Rayong



## Waxx

Hi everyone,
I Just back to France after one and a half year in Thailand. I was a trainee there and I am a fresh french graduated in Innovation Management and I want to go back there to find new opportunities. 
During all that period, I've tried to find jobs matching with my profile but no success...
So today, I would like to meet people, Thai or french nationality, working there able to advice me in my job research. 
If you have any ideas, companies names, personal contact, etc. feel free to contact me. 
Thank you to take time to read this post and look forward to hearing from you.

Maxime

P.S : If someone need my personal address, let me know.


----------



## ZTraveler

I'm not quite sure what kind of job "innovation management" degree holders would apply for, but to get you started to see what jobs are available, you might check out th.jobsdb.com/th

Remember, though, that Thai people are those first looked at in many jobs, and so this database, unless specific to all applicants, would be Thai prioritized.


----------



## Waxx

Hello ZTraveler, thanks a lot for your fast reply 
actually, Innovation management refers to all techniques to develop and create a new product or project. I'm specialized in Business development (strategy and new product development).
Yes, I totally agree with you that companies favor Thai people (normal!). I used to apply for many kinds of jobs in my field (also via jobsdb as you advised me) and I never got any good results.
That's why I try to find direct contacts there to expend my professional network .
By the way, thank you very much for your comment and advices.


----------



## SiamWallaby

Best thing to do m8 is to make your own job here.

freelance or do something through the internet, try to stay within the rules if possible. Finding a job here that is not ENGLISH teaching is/has been a big issue with most of the expats I know.

I tried quite a few things and what I ended up doing was opening a trading account back home and now I trade from home over the internet and use my ATM card if I need cash. 

Be mindful though that the Thai governments law on work permits is very vague and pretty much all inclusive. If you wipe your backside too many times you are required by the law to have a work permit!

Others I've heard have started ebay businesses, or if you have the money you can start a proper limited corp. There are a few lucky ******s who are in the diplomatic corps or with a multinational company but most of those were bagged prior to coming to Thailand.

I"m studying Thai myself hoping/wondering if being able to speak fluently might open some doors, but I'm not that optimistic on that side.

Dont want to discourage you, though, have a go and definitely talk to others as well.

Best of luck!


----------



## fidleix

*hi, same situation, maybe if you have the mood we can start something*

Hi Waxx,

I'm a French-Italian Engineer, in quite the same situation, I came almost one year ago, and I don't want to go back. Now I work for a big French company which name I prefer not to say here, as Process Engineer (originally I'm chemical eng). Since few months after arriving I decided that I maybe wanted to stay, because I know my contract will end but when I don't know. I maybe posted hundreds literally of cv but nothing. And as the end of the contract comes near I worry what to do after because being a teacher is not my big inspiration. Here if you take the right path you can good money with a company even small, and nothing to say if you can expand to all SEA. I think if you really want we can speak about something, if you are interested. You know office job for a big company doesn't attract me a lot but work for my own can be great, I can give my thecnical knowledges and you put the marketing side.....

Let's talk never know, but the problem is the money to start something (is it for you also?) do you think some banks overseas do loans to start something here?


----------



## Waxx

SiamWallaby said:


> Best thing to do m8 is to make your own job here.
> 
> freelance or do something through the internet, try to stay within the rules if possible. Finding a job here that is not ENGLISH teaching is/has been a big issue with most of the expats I know.
> 
> I tried quite a few things and what I ended up doing was opening a trading account back home and now I trade from home over the internet and use my ATM card if I need cash.
> 
> Be mindful though that the Thai governments law on work permits is very vague and pretty much all inclusive. If you wipe your backside too many times you are required by the law to have a work permit!
> 
> Others I've heard have started ebay businesses, or if you have the money you can start a proper limited corp. There are a few lucky ******s who are in the diplomatic corps or with a multinational company but most of those were bagged prior to coming to Thailand.
> 
> I"m studying Thai myself hoping/wondering if being able to speak fluently might open some doors, but I'm not that optimistic on that side.
> 
> Dont want to discourage you, though, have a go and definitely talk to others as well.
> 
> Best of luck!




Hi SiamWallaby,
thanks for your advices, but opening a new business, and as a fresh graduated, it's quiet difficult...
Thanks a lot by the way


----------



## Waxx

*Let's have private contact*



fidleix said:


> Hi Waxx,
> 
> I'm a French-Italian Engineer, in quite the same situation, I came almost one year ago, and I don't want to go back. Now I work for a big French company which name I prefer not to say here, as Process Engineer (originally I'm chemical eng). Since few months after arriving I decided that I maybe wanted to stay, because I know my contract will end but when I don't know. I maybe posted hundreds literally of cv but nothing. And as the end of the contract comes near I worry what to do after because being a teacher is not my big inspiration. Here if you take the right path you can good money with a company even small, and nothing to say if you can expand to all SEA. I think if you really want we can speak about something, if you are interested. You know office job for a big company doesn't attract me a lot but work for my own can be great, I can give my thecnical knowledges and you put the marketing side.....
> 
> Let's talk never know, but the problem is the money to start something (is it for you also?) do you think some banks overseas do loans to start something here?



Hi fidleix,
yes, quiet the same story indeed! Let's talk in private could be a good idea to share our different point of view.
As you said, money is the most thing we need to start and same as you, here is the problem. But your idea to mix our knowledge is interesting.
I have no ideas about overseas banks... Let's look for some information.
Do you know how can I let you my personal email address in private?


----------



## richrichie

*Jobs for Foreigners in Thailand*

Unless you have very specialized skill need by Large companies, working in Thailand is a no go. The most opt for profession for expats is teaching English, salaries run between USD$ 500 to USD$ 1,000 a month, enough to live on but not very comfortably by foreigner standards.


----------



## modhuhu

is it possible to find in jobsdb?


----------



## Rajtheman

*Job*

Hi!!!

Even I am looking for a Job in Bangkok I have Hotel & retail work exp for 12 years 7 yrs Hotel 5 years retail... Can I get a job and what is the sal I can expect in bangkok or Phuket,,Please Help am there next week end


----------



## jeng13

Waxx said:


> Hi everyone,
> I Just back to France after one and a half year in Thailand. I was a trainee there and I am a fresh french graduated in Innovation Management and I want to go back there to find new opportunities.
> During all that period, I've tried to find jobs matching with my profile but no success...
> So today, I would like to meet people, Thai or french nationality, working there able to advice me in my job research.
> If you have any ideas, companies names, personal contact, etc. feel free to contact me.
> Thank you to take time to read this post and look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Maxime
> 
> P.S : If someone need my personal address, let me know.


Hi!

If you want to work in Thailand, try to go to Google and just type on the search box job in Thailand, google will give you all the related informations you need. Try to find the best match to your skills of innovation management. 

You may also try to do one-on-one consulting based on the knowledge or skills you've got. Find clients online and live anywhere you want, This is exactly what I do right now after quitting my full time job. I used to live in Thailand, Vietnam and now in China, but my work is all online. 

Hope this helps.
jeng cua


----------

